# water cooled? or air cooled?



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

what year did VW stop making watercooled VWs?
what year did VW start making aircooled VWs?
is my jetta 2001 VR6 aircooled or watercooled?
thanks
im a newbie at some stuff


----------



## AlecGTI (Aug 22, 2003)

All modern VWs are water cooled. This means they have a radiator and circulate coolant. An aircooled vehicle relies on air to cool the motor directly, not through the radiator system.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (AlecGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlecGTI* »_All modern VWs are water cooled. This means they have a radiator and circulate coolant. An aircooled vehicle relies on air to cool the motor directly, not through the radiator system.

oh ok thanks. that was really helpful.
so all cars with radiators that pump fluid or water are watercooled.
thanks for your quick response.


----------



## technofly7 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: water cooled? or air cooled? (mujjuman)*

you have it all wrong.
Aircooled are old bugs and bus's they dident have any COOLANT just exposed cylinders
all newer VW's are * WATERCOOLED * via * COOLANT. *
so your new 01 Jetta is a *WATERCOOLED* look under the hood for a tank that has pink fluid in it. thats your COOLENT aka ANTIFREEZE which is cooled via your Radiator


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: water cooled? or air cooled? (technofly7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *technofly7* »__*you have it all wrong.*_
Aircooled are old bugs and bus's they dident have any COOLANT just exposed cylinders
all newer VW's are * WATERCOOLED * via * COOLANT. *
so your new 01 Jetta is a *WATERCOOLED* look under the hood for a tank that has pink fluid in it. thats your COOLENT aka ANTIFREEZE which is cooled via your Radiator

You just have to love the politeness of this forum


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: water cooled? or air cooled? (technofly7)*

yeah thanks, i got it now.


----------



## Tr0p1c_6er (Jun 26, 2004)

I believe that the production of aircooled VWs ceased somewhere between 78 to 81 notnsure exactly though.


----------



## AlecGTI (Aug 22, 2003)

weren't all the old beetles produced until 2002 aircooled?


----------



## Futura2000 (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (AlecGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlecGTI* »_weren't all the old beetles produced until 2002 aircooled?

Nope.. All new beetles have front mounted engines and they're watercooled..
The Old beetles (with the rear mounted engines), were air cooled..


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: water cooled? or air cooled? (mujjuman)*

So *mujjuman*, that's why the big event is called Waterfest.


----------



## WCG (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: water cooled? or air cooled? (mujjuman)*

Aircooled are very cool indeed








My aircooled VW








-Eric


----------



## camajan (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (AlecGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlecGTI* »_weren't all the old beetles produced until 2002 aircooled?

I read something about that. on 2002 or 03 vw stop the production of watercooled old vw's on Mexico. As you guys know mk1 rabbits & mk2 jettas are still on production.


----------



## 00glxvr6boy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Futura2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Futura2000* »_
Nope.. All new beetles have front mounted engines and they're watercooled..
The Old beetles (with the rear mounted engines), were air cooled..

Yeah, note he said all OLD Beetles... the water-cooled Beetles have been in continuous production and supplied to parts of South America and Asia for generations (vague cuz I'm not sure how long -- they may have been supplied to parts of Africa too, not sure). VW ceased production of these in I believe 2003 after selling literally 10s of millions of them.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (00glxvr6boy)*

Air-Cooled Beetle production stopped on July 30, 2003.
Oh, and you may want to check out http://auto.howstuffworks.com/cooling-system1.htm


----------



## Vwagen18t (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: water cooled? or air cooled? (WCG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WCG* »_









wow........you suck















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 Wolfsberg (Jul 4, 2004)

Haha! thats so AWSOME!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: water cooled? or air cooled? (WCG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WCG* »_Aircooled are very cool indeed








My aircooled VW








-Eric

wow man nice car! 
thanks everyone for your niceness and your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














i appreciate it


----------



## VDub GTI (May 7, 2004)

*Re: water cooled? or air cooled? (mujjuman)*

i was checkin out this abandoned house in my town, and we see a garage in the woods...we looked inside and there was a Karmann Ghia sitting right there! i dont know what the deal is cuz the place looks abandoned...there is a lock on the garage so i'm sure someone knows its there


----------



## TurboWraith (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: water cooled? or air cooled? (technofly7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *technofly7* »_you have it all wrong.
Aircooled are old bugs and bus's they dident have any COOLANT just exposed cylinders
all newer VW's are * WATERCOOLED * via * COOLANT. *
so your new 01 Jetta is a *WATERCOOLED* look under the hood for a tank that has pink fluid in it. thats your COOLENT aka ANTIFREEZE which is cooled via your Radiator


you just repeated what was said before you...


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: water cooled? or air cooled? (TurboWraith)*

*Except* for the pic of the *Ghia*







.......THIS THREAD SUCKS


----------



## Turq (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: water cooled? or air cooled? (mujjuman)*

While Aircooled beetle production stopped in 2003, there is a single model of Aircooled VW still in production; the original Transporter (Aka Bus) in Brazil; VW has stated that it doesn't plan to stop production until at least 2005, as the Aircooled van is the best selling commercial vehicle in Brazil, since other CVs cost two to three times as much to purchase.
- Turq.


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Futura2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Futura2000* »_
Nope.. All new beetles have front mounted engines and they're watercooled..
The Old beetles (with the rear mounted engines), were air cooled..

What about mex beetles?


----------



## bobturk (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: (vdubb3dan)*

mexican production of aircooled beetles stopped in 2003


----------

